# how many small tetras per gallon of water



## David-P (Jul 30, 2007)

ok so right now i have a 10 gallon tank, and i am wondering how many tetras i could fit in it comfortably. However i am also considering eventually getting a larger 27 gallon tank which i might decide to dedicate to a very large school. However i would probably look at the size and decide to dedicate it to slightly larger tropical fish.

when dealing with tetras' should it be about 1 gallon of water per fish or can you have a higher fish per gallon ratio?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Its not just the number of gallons you go by, but also the shape/size of the tank. In a 10g, I wouldn't keep more than 8 smallish tetras. In theory, you could probably keep 10 or 12, but I personally wouldn't do it because there wouldn't be enough swimming room IMO.


----------



## Cefari (Jun 18, 2007)

Also in smaller tanks water params. can get out of hand quicker.


----------

